# New truglo archers choice Range Rover pro



## BtwchInvasion (Mar 16, 2014)

Looking around at all the new sight and found this!









Anybody have this or used it? Anybody have reason not to like the sight? This might be my new sight!


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Apex makes a nice one too.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Looks nice


----------



## BtwchInvasion (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah I've been looking at both but nobody around me has them in yet so I can really compare the differences!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, the Apex Covert Pro will probably be my next sight.


----------



## BtwchInvasion (Mar 16, 2014)

deadduck357 said:


> Yeah, the Apex Covert Pro will probably be my next sight.


For sure I think they both hit a home run with these sights!


----------



## Mcbowhunt (Jun 1, 2013)

I pro-staff for TG/Apex and have played with both sights. They are awesome for sure. I will be shooting the Apex (my eyes like the crosshairs) The aiming dot brightness is fully adjustable and can be easily identified even when its off. You won't be disappointed in either!


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm interested in checking one out myself.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

[/url] Definitely prefer the Apex over Truglo. Same company, but completely different design. Excellent sight. Take a look at my preview. Hope this helps. http://youtu.be/4ER4cDJY6_4


little buddy said:


> Looks nice


----------



## BtwchInvasion (Mar 16, 2014)

Mcbowhunt said:


> I pro-staff for TG/Apex and have played with both sights. They are awesome for sure. I will be shooting the Apex (my eyes like the crosshairs) The aiming dot brightness is fully adjustable and can be easily identified even when its off. You won't be disappointed in either!


Just out of curiosity what are. Major differences between the two? Hard to tell in the Internet!


----------



## BtwchInvasion (Mar 16, 2014)

George Charles said:


> [/url] Definitely prefer the Apex over Truglo. Same company, but completely different design. Excellent sight. Take a look at my preview. Hope this helps. http://youtu.be/4ER4cDJY6_4


Nice review I'm surprised they didn't use glass for the lens. But who knows why maybe for durability reasons. And I'm also surprised they use plastic block instead of a metal one. But overall I like the sight. I think it's a great design and hopefully they will improve this type of sight every year!


----------



## Mcbowhunt (Jun 1, 2013)

The reticle design on the Apex is a crosshair, the TG is a vertical post with a circle around the aiming dot.

Apex: APEX GEAR™ is proud to introduce their most advanced single–pin sight to date, the COVERT™ PRO. Harnessed in the sights housing is the all–new PWR•DOT™ ILLUMINATED CENTER•DOT TECHNOLOGY.This new technology gives you an adjustable green LED center dot with 11 brightness settings providing you superior long–distance accuracy. The aperture housing also allows for easy vertical and horizontal tilt adjustments for more fine–tuning options.
Ultra smooth easy one–hand adjustments.
GRAVITY–LINE™ rotational adjustment aligns pin movement with gravity.
Includes over 60 pre–marked yardage tapes to simplify setup.
Rear–facing, easy–to–see yardage tape location.
Perfect for any light conditions.
Adjustable 2nd and 3rd axis illuminated level.
Quick and easy setup.
Bracket incorporates dampened end–of–travel stops.
Adjustable yardage pointer.
Adjustable for left and right handed users.
Patent Pending.


----------



## Mcbowhunt (Jun 1, 2013)

TruGlo Specs:

Hone your long distance accuracy with PWR•DOT's illuminated CENTER•DOT technology. Innovative scope housing has a circle with lighted center dot for superior long distance accuracy. 

Scope housing has 1/2” diameter circle with lighted center dot for superior long distance accuracy
Adjustable green LED with 11 brightness settings with included CR2032 battery
Micro-adjust windage - precision click design
Tool-less yardage and windage lock
Sight housing accepts 1.87” scope lens (sold separately)
Includes over 40 pre-marked yardage tapes to simplify setup
Adjustable yardage-stop customizes maximum yardage setting
Laser marks for windage and elevation adjustments
Quiver can be mounted directly to bracket
Adjustable for left and right-handed shooters
Quiver mount included
Patent pending


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

very thorough video. Thank you for taking the time. I think I have made my mind up. I was considering the truglo version ir maybe the IQ. Apex for me


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

BtwchInvasion said:


> Nice review I'm surprised they didn't use glass for the lens. But who knows why maybe for durability reasons. And I'm also surprised they use plastic block instead of a metal one. But overall I like the sight. I think it's a great design and hopefully they will improve this type of sight every year!


I called and asked about those things. The lense is glass. The "plastic" block is made out of Delrin. Same hard polymer that is used in motorcycle sliders. He said you have to use it or the gear would chew it up. Noticed several other companies also use Delrin in their sights.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Good looking sight


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Any issues with light reflecting off the lens in high light levels? Even during the video there was quite a bit of reflection that has me concerned you may not be able to see your target or aiming dot.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Too bad no dovetail option. I like the lens on the Tru Glo better but the Apex gets the nod to me.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

brokenlittleman said:


> Any issues with light reflecting off the lens in high light levels? Even during the video there was quite a bit of reflection that has me concerned you may not be able to see your target or aiming dot.


I'm curious about that also.


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

How much does it weigh?


----------



## Tripper (Oct 16, 2014)

Another sight right of the boat from China...great. Save American jobs and buy an American made sight. HHA, Spot Hogg, Axcel, Sword.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Tripper said:


> Another sight right of the boat from China...great. Save American jobs and buy an American made sight. HHA, Spot Hogg, Axcel, Sword.


not to cause a big debate on american made vs china made. But what about our chinese members or members from other countries? Some don't worry about where its made.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

If I like it I buy it .. Enough said


----------



## Tripper (Oct 16, 2014)

JHENS87 said:


> not to cause a big debate on american made vs china made. But what about our chinese members or members from other countries? Some don't worry about where its made.


My comment has nothing to do with ethnicity. It has to do with keeping the economy in the United States stronger by supporting American companies. when all the manufacturing jobs go overseas and the only jobs left are lawn care and working at Walmart it will be to late. Sorry, this is just my opinion.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

I think I prefer the crosshair of the apex but the construction of the truglo


----------



## hanover10point (Jun 19, 2007)

No issues with light reflection, great sight. Have had it over a month now.


----------



## marcin04pl (Jun 22, 2011)

Tripper said:


> My comment has nothing to do with ethnicity. It has to do with keeping the economy in the United States stronger by supporting American companies. when all the manufacturing jobs go overseas and the only jobs left are lawn care and working at Walmart it will be to late. Sorry, this is just my opinion.


X2 Plus the quality has to matter....


----------



## BtwchInvasion (Mar 16, 2014)

Tripper said:


> My comment has nothing to do with ethnicity. It has to do with keeping the economy in the United States stronger by supporting American companies. when all the manufacturing jobs go overseas and the only jobs left are lawn care and working at Walmart it will be to late. Sorry, this is just my opinion.


Well as soon as an American company makes a sight like this ill buy it!


----------



## Chadrap (Dec 2, 2013)

Tripper said:


> My comment has nothing to do with ethnicity. It has to do with keeping the economy in the United States stronger by supporting American companies. when all the manufacturing jobs go overseas and the only jobs left are lawn care and working at Walmart it will be to late. Sorry, this is just my opinion.


 I try and support our local economy whenever I can. And I just typed this with a sweet chineese made iPhone. I think we're doomed.


----------



## Chadrap (Dec 2, 2013)

BtwchInvasion said:


> Well as soon as an American company makes a sight like this ill buy it!


They do. And better.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Chadrap said:


> They do. And better.


Who?


----------



## Chadrap (Dec 2, 2013)

seiowabow said:


> Who?


There are sights with crosshairs, green dots, 2nd and 3rd axis adjustment, lenses, sight tapes, lights, and levels. And you can get all that american made.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Chadrap said:


> There are sights with crosshairs, green dots, 2nd and 3rd axis adjustment, lenses, sight tapes, lights, and levels. And you can get all that american made.


Yeah I realize that. I mean similar to the apex


----------



## Chadrap (Dec 2, 2013)

seiowabow said:


> Yeah I realize that. I mean similar to the apex










this one does. Add a lens of your choice of magnification. I see a lense gettin dirty, maybe broken. The pin Didn't seem to be very bright, until the light came on. Look I'm not sayin it isn't a cool sight. It is. Just think there's better stuff made here.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

The video says the Apex is 9.3 ounces....does anyone know the weight of the Truglo?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

BtwchInvasion said:


> Well as soon as an American company makes a sight like this ill buy it!


Totally agree. Have seen nothing else like it except on top of my AR15's.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Chadrap said:


> There are sights with crosshairs, green dots, 2nd and 3rd axis adjustment, lenses, sight tapes, lights, and levels. And you can get all that american made.


Company name or link please.


----------



## MDCII (Jan 25, 2014)

I would be curious as to another company who also makes a reticle style sight? This is the first I have seen.


----------



## BtwchInvasion (Mar 16, 2014)

deadduck357 said:


> Totally agree. Have seen nothing else like it except on top of my AR15's.


Yes that's exactly why I like it some much it's pretty unique!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes. That was the point I was making. Basically an EO tech slider site


----------



## Doug405 (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of truglo, but a guy at the local club was using one the other night and I got to look at it. I was pretty impressed. It has some nice features.


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

If you're wanting a single pin go with any hha. At first I had a Range Rover (the single pin one) and the housing had came lose while I was at the range. Took it to employees at the and they where unable to fix it. Wound up getting an hha and never had any problems.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Will1616 said:


> If you're wanting a single pin go with any hha. At first I had a Range Rover (the single pin one) and the housing had came lose while I was at the range. Took it to employees at the and they where unable to fix it. Wound up getting an hha and never had any problems.


Don't want a single pin. Want a dot.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

deadduck357 said:


> Don't want a single pin. Want a dot.


The cross hairs and dot are intriguing !


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

deadduck357 said:


> Don't want a single pin. Want a dot.


Some people aren't getting it


----------



## SW ARCHERY (Apr 17, 2014)

Been shooting the Tru glow for about 3 months know, absolutely love it. Yardage tapes are on point. From 20 to 100... 
I would have to say the best all around site for the money.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

These sights intrigued me since I first saw them. The idea of a red dot sight on a bow I think is pretty cool. I'll grab one eventually


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

KMiha said:


> These sights intrigued me since I first saw them. The idea of a red dot sight on a bow I think is pretty cool. I'll grab one eventually


As soon as they get back in stock I'm ordering.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

deadduck357 said:


> As soon as they get back in stock I'm ordering.


Lancaster Archery has them on their website. Was there about a month ago and looked at one on the shelf, didn't get to take it out of the package though.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

KMiha said:


> Lancaster Archery has them on their website. Was there about a month ago and looked at one on the shelf, didn't get to take it out of the package though.


Last I looked it was backordered till 3/13 or something like that.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

I have the Apex on order. Will review when I receive and get some time behind it.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Try calling BowhuntersSupply Store. Its not on their website, but they carry them- $170.00


deadduck357 said:


> Last I looked it was backordered till 3/13 or something like that.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

deadduck357 said:


> Last I looked it was backordered till 3/13 or something like that.


Yeah it may be. I didn't clcik "add to cart" or anything. Just know it's on their website and that they had a couple on the shelf the last time I was there. I would imagine they don't ship the ones on the shelf out though, pretty sure they have a whole warehouse for their inventory.


----------



## Freckles (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like a cool sight but i'd be afraid of snow or rain getting on the lens while im hunting.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Freckles said:


> Looks like a cool sight but i'd be afraid of snow or rain getting on the lens while im hunting.


Snow or rain can get on pins too.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Dang very nice sight....in for reviews


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

There is a 2x lens upgrade to the Tru Glo. Not sure about the Apex. I'm thinking this would make a great 3D sight


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

General RE LEE said:


> There is a 2x lens upgrade to the Tru Glo. Not sure about the Apex. I'm thinking this would make a great 3D sight


Pretty sure it works for both. The aperture is the same.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

A buddy of mine on here has one and his wife does as well. They have used them on hogs and seem to really like them. I think they are a pretty cool idea and wouldn't mind using one.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok so I thought about this. What if your on a hunt and there is a short with the battery powered pin? You're screwed. Also what if someone forgot to turn off the light and the battery went down.

Great sight but there's more chance for something to malfunction IMO.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

General RE LEE said:


> Ok so I thought about this. What if your on a hunt and there is a short with the battery powered pin? You're screwed. Also what if someone forgot to turn off the light and the battery went down.
> 
> Great sight but there's more chance for something to malfunction IMO.


From someone that has one. 


The aiming dot brightness is fully adjustable and can be easily identified even when its off.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

brokenlittleman said:


> From someone that has one.
> The aiming dot brightness is fully adjustable and can be easily identified even when its off.


In low light you can see the dot? Against a dark background like a deer in the last couple minutes of light?

I'm interested in the sight but have reservations about the circuit shorting out and the light flickering or not working during a hunt. Just a thought.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

General RE LEE said:


> In low light you can see the dot? Against a dark background like a deer in the last couple minutes of light?
> 
> I'm interested in the sight but have reservations about the circuit shorting out and the light flickering or not working during a hunt. Just a thought.


Don't know the answer to that question. I will for sure shoot it in low light with it off to see if I can see the aiming point or the cross hairs. Was even thinking about putting a tiny drop of glow in the dark paint on the lens in the event the light fails. We shall see.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

General RE LEE said:


> Ok so I thought about this. What if your on a hunt and there is a short with the battery powered pin? You're screwed. Also what if someone forgot to turn off the light and the battery went down.
> 
> Great sight but there's more chance for something to malfunction IMO.


Anything can malfunction. A fixed pin sight can be damaged by the wrong twig.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

brokenlittleman said:


> From someone that has one.
> 
> 
> The aiming dot brightness is fully adjustable and can be easily identified even when its off.


With the power turned off there is no lit dot. The reticle is etched and there is a miniscule rectangle to use if power is lost.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

brokenlittleman said:


> Don't know the answer to that question. I will for sure shoot it in low light with it off to see if I can see the aiming point or the cross hairs. Was even thinking about putting a tiny drop of glow in the dark paint on the lens in the event the light fails. We shall see.


Wouldn't suggest that. That dot of paint would/could cover the LED dot.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

what states might this be Illegal in? I know Wyoming did not allow lighted pins last time I was there.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

I'll prolly try one shortly


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm going to order the Apex


----------



## elitetrammel99 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm just going on the pictures in this post but it appears the truglo may adjust behind the riser verses in front with the apex. Someone let me no if I'm right or wrong.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

deadduck357 said:


> Wouldn't suggest that. That dot of paint would/could cover the LED dot.


Not if it is on the back of the lens.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

elitetrammel99 said:


> I'm just going on the pictures in this post but it appears the truglo may adjust behind the riser verses in front with the apex. Someone let me no if I'm right or wrong.


That appears correct. The apertures are the same. The reticles are somewhat different.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

brokenlittleman said:


> Not if it is on the back of the lens.


Could work but still think it could interfere with or distort the LED.


----------



## BtwchInvasion (Mar 16, 2014)

General RE LEE said:


> Ok so I thought about this. What if your on a hunt and there is a short with the battery powered pin? You're screwed. Also what if someone forgot to turn off the light and the battery went down.
> 
> Great sight but there's more chance for something to malfunction IMO.


I'm just saying it's not like it's that new of technology. It's been used on at-15 for example for ages and is a stepped down version from that? How hard would it to be to throw a quarter sized battery inside your pack or stick in a pocket or something? The average run time for an Eotech sight with 1 battery is about 600 hours I would have to imagine this would be very similar to that


----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau (Sep 22, 2014)

BtwchInvasion said:


> I'm just saying it's not like it's that new of technology. It's been used on at-15 for example for ages and is a stepped down version from that? How hard would it to be to throw a quarter sized battery inside your pack or stick in a pocket or something? The average run time for an Eotech sight with 1 battery is about 600 hours I would have to imagine this would be very similar to that


lots of people saying battery life is an issue, why not just go with the archers choice range rover? I mean seriously, it's not rocket science. I love my range rover archers choice, I can't use the pro due to state restrictions. Very well tunable sight!


----------



## BtwchInvasion (Mar 16, 2014)

Wyatt Sauvageau said:


> lots of people saying battery life is an issue, why not just go with the archers choice range rover? I mean seriously, it's not rocket science. I love my range rover archers choice, I can't use the pro due to state restrictions. Very well tunable sight!


What's your state restrictions on them??


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wyatt Sauvageau said:


> lots of people saying battery life is an issue, why not just go with the archers choice range rover? I mean seriously, it's not rocket science. I love my range rover archers choice, I can't use the pro due to state restrictions. Very well tunable sight!


If you pack an extra battery it's not an issue. I always have an extra battery (or two) readily available for my illuminated firearms optics, lights and lasers. Most of us bring more than one arrow.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

True.... What about condensation? I'm interested but want more field testing feedback.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

General RE LEE said:


> True.... What about condensation? I'm interested but want more field testing feedback.


I'm going to order one as soon as they're back in stock so I'll give some feedback. I'm just concerned about any glare. We'll see.


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

I've had the TG Range rover pro for a couple weeks now and love it.....best sight I've ever bought....


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

If the Apex Covert Pro came in a dovetail model that would be awesome.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

I would love the Tru Glo scope on my CBE!


----------



## BtwchInvasion (Mar 16, 2014)

General RE LEE said:


> True.... What about condensation? I'm interested but want more field testing feedback.


Condensation could be a problem if your hunting in colder weather! Up in Minnesota when I used to rifle hunt I would keep my rifle out in the truck all night so the so everything's the same temperature when I wake up in the freezing morning and then I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

General RE LEE said:


> True.... What about condensation? I'm interested but want more field testing feedback.


Worry wart eh? Lol I'll be picking one up and trying it with turkey season approaching .. Michigan has 4 seasons in a day so I'll get a good idea before deer season


----------



## bowhuntinDE (Mar 5, 2009)

What size dot, .29 .19??


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

bowhuntinDE said:


> What size dot, .29 .19??


One size fits all I think.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

bowhuntinDE said:


> What size dot, .29 .19??


From my understanding it depends on what brightness setting. On lowest setting I think I was told .05. (Could be wrong, been awhile since I asked)


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

The Truglo is a "slider" the Apex is a "driver"


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

They do kinda, its the single pin version. I would guess Apex makes it for Cabela's. its called the Instinct Demon S1 Slider Bow Sight. you could buy it and mount the dot scope to it.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

bambikiller said:


> Worry wart eh? Lol I'll be picking one up and trying it with turkey season approaching .. Michigan has 4 seasons in a day so I'll get a good idea before deer season


LOL well of course. I wouldn't want to drop that kinda coin and then have condensation issues on a morning hunt with the buck of a lifetime walking into the lane.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Really innovative design, but the battery scares me. Having an extra battery in your pac or pocket doesn't matter when you come to full draw on Mr. 180 and you have nothing to aim with. Instead of making a sight like an EOtec why not make it like an ACOG? An ACOG would be the best of both worlds. It would be a reticle instead of a pin, completely clear sight picture, but it would have the security of fiber instead of LED battery power. I'm surprised trijicon hasn't tried something like this yet. I'd definitely buy one if it were built as tough as ACOGs.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Ordered one yesterday and will post my thoughts in the near future


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Really innovative design, but the battery scares me. Having an extra battery in your pac or pocket doesn't matter when you come to full draw on Mr. 180 and you have nothing to aim with. Instead of making a sight like an EOtec why not make it like an ACOG? An ACOG would be the best of both worlds. It would be a reticle instead of a pin, completely clear sight picture, but it would have the security of fiber instead of LED battery power. I'm surprised trijicon hasn't tried something like this yet. I'd definitely buy one if it were built as tough as ACOGs.


Um, an ACOG is 16-17 oz and $1,000.


----------



## BtwchInvasion (Mar 16, 2014)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Really innovative design, but the battery scares me. Having an extra battery in your pac or pocket doesn't matter when you come to full draw on Mr. 180 and you have nothing to aim with. Instead of making a sight like an EOtec why not make it like an ACOG? An ACOG would be the best of both worlds. It would be a reticle instead of a pin, completely clear sight picture, but it would have the security of fiber instead of LED battery power. I'm surprised trijicon hasn't tried something like this yet. I'd definitely buy one if it were built as tough as ACOGs.


I have a feeling you would know when you should replace the battery I don't think it would blink disappear but that's just speculation!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

azscorpion said:


> Ordered one yesterday and will post my thoughts in the near future


Where did ya order and was it in stock? Truglo or Apex?


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

deadduck357 said:


> Um, an ACOG is 16-17 oz and $1,000.


I said built like an ACOG. I didn't say bolt an ACOG to your bow. Don't Boss Hoggs weigh about 12 ounces??


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

BtwchInvasion said:


> I have a feeling you would know when you should replace the battery I don't think it would blink disappear but that's just speculation!


Maybe or maybe not. I do know a few guys that have had the batteries in their crossbow scope die without notice, and they take 2032 batteries also.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

I'd carry an extra battery in my pack like I do for my range finder .. Prolly isn't necessary but maybe shoot with it all year swap battery before season starts no worries .. Plus the apex is still a cross hair so I don't see it being a problem


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Another thumbs up from someone that actually owns one. See posts 51 and 52 of this thread. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2308126&page=3&p=1072560420#post1072560420


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/APEX-COVERT-P...TABLE-ARCHERY-SIGHT-NEW-PRODUCT-/131386530149

In stock with free shipping


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> I said built like an ACOG. I didn't say bolt an ACOG to your bow. Don't Boss Hoggs weigh about 12 ounces??


Right, the quality and technology of an ACOG is gonna cost.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

deadduck357 said:


> Um, an ACOG is 16-17 oz and $1,000.


And 107% badass.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cajun83 said:


> And 107% badass.


Very nice DD.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

deadduck357 said:


> Very nice DD.


Thank you :humble: and now, :focus:


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Wish the apex adjusted where the tru glo does ... Seems the truglo is out of the way of the quiver if you shoot with it on


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Wish the apex scope came on the tru glo


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

bambikiller said:


> Wish the apex scope came on the tru glo


I wish the Truglo reticle came on the Apex.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Apex is a much lesser sight due to the adjustability , IMO, but love the sight lens.

Truglo rep tells me that there were issues in cold weather with the connectors causing the light to go out but they have corrected the problem


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

The 2x lens accessory is not even glass. It's a plastic lens.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

azscorpion said:


> Apex is a much lesser sight due to the adjustability , IMO, but love the sight lens.
> 
> Truglo rep tells me that there were issues in cold weather with the connectors causing the light to go out but they have corrected the problem


What's the Difference in adjustability?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

seiowabow said:


> What's the Difference in adjustability?


One adjusts from a wheel closer to the shooter (Truglo) and the other adjust from a wheel in the middle of the sight (Apex).


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

seiowabow said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/APEX-COVERT-P...TABLE-ARCHERY-SIGHT-NEW-PRODUCT-/131386530149
> 
> In stock with free shipping


I ordered mine from Bowhunters Supply store. $169.87 with shipping.


----------



## bird (Nov 23, 2005)

Waiting on your real reviews before I order one


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

azscorpion said:


> Truglo rep tells me that there were issues in cold weather with the connectors causing the light to go out but they have corrected the problem


Cool sight but don't want to risk the above while hunting. My Black Gold has never let me down and I can shoot pretty good with it.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

I could see it now. A good buck coming in and me tapping this sight like a woodpecker trying to get it to come on. I still want one though.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

General RE LEE said:


> Cool sight but don't want to risk the above while hunting. My Black Gold has never let me down and I can shoot pretty good with it.


Stay with your BG sight, they make very good sights and not worry about batteries.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

little buddy said:


> I could see it now. A good buck coming in and me tapping this sight like a woodpecker trying to get it to come on. I still want one though.


You don't tap it to turn it on, you turn the light intensity dial. :wink:


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

azscorpion said:


> Apex is a much lesser sight due to the adjustability , IMO, but love the sight lens.
> 
> Truglo rep tells me that there were issues in cold weather with the connectors causing the light to go out but they have corrected the problem





General RE LEE said:


> Cool sight but don't want to risk the above while hunting. My Black Gold has never let me down and I can shoot pretty good with it.


I will for sure be testing for this issue before going out in the woods with it. A day in the freezer should tell me if there is a problem.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

brokenlittleman said:


> I will for sure be testing for this issue before going out in the woods with it. A day in the freezer should tell me if there is a problem.


Did you buy the apex or tru glo?


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

seiowabow said:


> Did you buy the apex or tru glo?


Apex.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

These are probably going to just be the beginning. Other companies will also start making these type of sights in the future. May even see multi dots replicating 3,4,5 and 7 pin sights.


----------



## MDCII (Jan 25, 2014)

I am really hoping for some real world reviews on these sights. I currently shoot a hogg father. I know it's one of the best but the cross hair really really intrigues me. Strongly considering switching to one if it's truly quality.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

deadduck357 said:


> These are probably going to just be the beginning. Other companies will also start making these type of sights in the future. May even see multi dots replicating 3,4,5 and 7 pin sights.


Summit had one years ago called the Hot Dot. Lights were projected onto a clear lense from below. It could be used as pendulum sight or multiple dots sight, all adjustable. Pin brightness was adjustable as well. It had a built in level that was supposed to turn it off after so long if there was no movement or something. I loved it except the level feature did not work well and I sometimes found myself in the middle of a shot and the pin would turn off. It was very nice having a wide open sight picture with a small dot for aiming much like todays target archer scopes.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok guys, bought the Tru Glo and here are the pros and cons....

The sight is big, which is typical for a single pin, yet is relatively lightweight. The wheel adjusts smoothly and the sight tapes are easy to set and use.. I have it on one of my Carbon Elements, and to mount it, we had to put a shim between sight and riser to clear the cable slide, and this looks to be unique to my bow only and not a "flatter" riser design. I have not yet mounted my Tightspot, but we may have a very close fit there also.

The light intensity on the dial is from 0-11 and is like all Truglo sights....bright and easy to see. The dial does not have a clicking noise that deer or elk would hear.

The circle in the lens surrounding the sight dot is AWESOME for aiming at either a round bullseye or the vitals on a 3D target out to about 60 yards for a deer sized target. After that the circle obviously starts surround the target at a greater distance. The vertical line built into the lens is awesome and is similar to the Spot Hog concept on their sights and really assists in aiming at the target. I really like the level on the sight housing also, easy to see and solid.

I do wish the Apex (this company is actually which is owned by Truglo) reticle / scope housing was available to mount on the Range Rover because the ease of adjustability on the RR is much better than the Apex, however, the Apex reticle is nicer IMO, as it looks like a rifle scope style as far as design.

I added a 2X magnifier, which is hard plastic but for $39 you are not getting Swarovski and it works great for me.

I spoke directly with the people at Truglo and the distributor, and they both told me that some of the units had connector issues when really cold, however, that has been corrected. Truglo told me it was actually as simple to remedy as cupping your hand over the dial and it would go back on. Again, those have all been fixed and there were only a few issues according to Truglo. I was told to get a couple of backup batteries as they do go through them, no problem, we all should have them for all of our sight lights right?

Also, as all of their sights are, the RR can be switched over easily from RH to LH, so that is nice if you ever sell the sight and does not eliminate customers who are lefty, like my hunting buddy...lol.

Guys, for $169, I would definitely try one if you are thinking about it and I do not think you will be disappointed. I was at the Archery Club today and several guys who had single pins in other brands were #1-impressed and #2-shocked by the low price. They are hard to get right now as they are new and people want them, so make sure they are in stock before sending payment.

Hope that helps guys.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Is there any noise from this sight? Looks like a lot of linkage.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Noise free from my experience.....


----------



## BtwchInvasion (Mar 16, 2014)

Awesome review and can't wait to pick one up!


----------



## jsb85 (Nov 21, 2015)

The Iphone is made in China.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

little buddy said:


> Is there any noise from this sight? Looks like a lot of linkage.


No noise with my Covert Pro.


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

deadduck357 said:


> From my understanding it depends on what brightness setting. On lowest setting I think I was told .05. (Could be wrong, been awhile since I asked)


.10-.40 green dot adjustment. I just bought the Tru Glo RR pro, found a deal for $115 new. Has anyone tried the 2X lens that you can use with this sight? That was a major point of getting this sight.


----------



## meatman (Jun 2, 2017)

MAD 6 said:


> .10-.40 green dot adjustment. I just bought the Tru Glo RR pro, found a deal for $115 new. Has anyone tried the 2X lens that you can use with this sight? That was a major point of getting this sight.


Where did you buy the sight? In want to get one too. Do you know how much the Range Rover pro weighs?


----------



## meatman (Jun 2, 2017)

azscorpion said:


> Ok guys, bought the Tru Glo and here are the pros and cons....
> 
> The sight is big, which is typical for a single pin, yet is relatively lightweight. The wheel adjusts smoothly and the sight tapes are easy to set and use.. I have it on one of my Carbon Elements, and to mount it, we had to put a shim between sight and riser to clear the cable slide, and this looks to be unique to my bow only and not a "flatter" riser design. I have not yet mounted my Tightspot, but we may have a very close fit there also.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the detailed review. I'm pretty much settled on getting a Tru Glo. The only thing holding me back is the lack of 3rd axis adjustment.


----------



## RevBelleville (Oct 31, 2019)

I am bumping this up. I have been considering this sight for my Father, who has astigmatism and to me I would assume that the see through feature could possibly make it an easier sight for the condition. 

So, I wanted to ask on the Covert Pro, how have your findings to date been. Thoughts on the Dot's life and visibility in both low light and bright conditions. 

Thank you


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

RevBelleville said:


> I am bumping this up. I have been considering this sight for my Father, who has astigmatism and to me I would assume that the see through feature could possibly make it an easier sight for the condition.
> 
> So, I wanted to ask on the Covert Pro, how have your findings to date been. Thoughts on the Dot's life and visibility in both low light and bright conditions.
> 
> Thank you


I used one for a year when they first came out. Nice sight, always carry an extra battery with you just in case. Because if it goes dead there is nothing. 
After the first year I went back to my HHA, just preferred not having to mess with battery powered sight.


----------



## RevBelleville (Oct 31, 2019)

Dale_B1 said:


> I used one for a year when they first came out. Nice sight, always carry an extra battery with you just in case. Because if it goes dead there is nothing.
> After the first year I went back to my HHA, just preferred not having to mess with battery powered sight.


Thank you. for the reply, really did not give that a thought. I guess so much for it being easier, just getting a bit more complicated. lol.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

i have a TrueGlo Range Rover on one of my bows. good sight, bright pin easy adjustment, plenty of range,..even for older bows, good price for what you get. i am very satisfied with it....can't go wrong for a hunting sight.


----------



## Spaceball (Aug 22, 2020)

RevBelleville said:


> Thank you. for the reply, really did not give that a thought. I guess so much for it being easier, just getting a bit more complicated. lol.


The battery lasts a very long time. I used one all summer into a fall. After hunting I forgot to turn it off. A week later it was still going strong. I used it that weekend and replaced it just in case.

For me especially in low light it was great you can dial the brightness down really low and keeps it very clean.


The one thing to watch is the cross hair applied to the back of the glass. If you damage it the sight is done. Ask me how I know lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonehara (Feb 10, 2006)

I own four of the covert pro sights - they have been bullet proof for me except for 1 and Apex more than stood behind it -


----------



## meatman (Jun 2, 2017)

Love this sight. Highly recommended.
Only con is that sometimes, like very rarely, the sun will be in a position for glare. You can’t see #%*~ if this is the case. But it’s normally a 45min window and you’re good. But again, it rarely happens. Fantastic sight.


----------

